# Migrant Mother



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

I iconic image of the great depression, photo by Dorothea Lange.


----------



## Rrr (Dec 9, 2017)

That is a wonderful drawing.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Love the subject, you did it justice!


----------

